

Should I give up part of my online identity? - E14n

Should one role over part of your online identity because of a companies unfortunate marketing choice?<p>I took on the moniker e14n (some time before 2009) as it was the shortest representation of my name that wasn't already widely used.  Its a play on the contraction of internationalization to i18n, which has come up a bit in the 10 years I have worked in Japan.<p>Like a few passive narcissists I have on occasion searched for my various identities online.<p>Today I received a polite letter asking me if I would consider role over my twitter account.  I am a business owner and I know how much we really struggled with branding so I would really like to help, but a number of issues don't sit well with me.<p>1. It is likely to confused people because we are both involved in open source, and most of the people following me are connected through this association.<p>2. I don't think it serves the other company well.  There doesn't seem to be a strong connection with the company (it is being used as a contraction of ephemeralization).<p>3. Having had to deal with the stupid real name only bs in social networks it really offends me someone trying to take away my nic.
======
alexholehouse
I don't see why they want it when it would presumably only confuse and provide
no benefit to any party, at any point, in any way.

I actually think you'd be doing them a business favor by explaining why (from
this fairly brief overview at least) it's a horrible idea.

------
Glyptodon
I wouldn't give it up.

